
Ask HN: What cloud-based back-up solutions are compromise-proof? - kalmi10
Cloud-based backup solutions that I have tried or looked at so far (such as tarsnap, dropbox, crashplan and some others), would allow an attacher to delete all backups (including &quot;previous versions&quot;) in case of a host compromise, which is a scary prospect.<p>What cloud-based backup solutions are available that are actually guaranteed have your back in case of host compromise?
======
cperciva
With tarsnap-keymgmt you can create key files which can't be used to delete
data.

